# Aghhhh Ring Of Death



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

well tonight saw my jaw hit the floor!! decided to have a bash on COD4 only to turn my 360 on and be presented with the much feared 'RED RING ON DEATH" 

totally gutted to say the least now ive seen all the wrap it in towels stuff but really dont fancy intentionally overheating the console on purpose just to try and fix it..

anybody experienced this and sent it off to microsoft if so how long we talking until i would get it back??

neil


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

You can come round to my house if you like and play on my PS3...................



Only joking, hope you get it sorted soon for the new COD.............:thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Have you checked all the connections?, as a loose connection can cause the RROD too!


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

cheers hc1001 ive already got a ps3 ill have to and get cod4 on that now i need a fix!!!!

and unfortuanlty yes swordjo checked everythink unplugged and removed hard drive even got a pc fan blowing into the rear incase somehow its overhreating altho this is the 1st time ive used it in 2 days. still getting the 3 lights so have arranged for a repair luckly its not gonna cost me anything just didnt want the hassel 

neil


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

i sent mine away to germany and got it back in seven days


----------



## BennTec (May 7, 2007)

....my mate fixes these. very simple really.

heres some links.. shows you how to fix it yourself Permenantly. (no towels)










cheers
Benn


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mate if it helps i just recovered from an rrod, and i'd be more than happy to give you a hand if you dont mind travelling to bilston that is.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/X-BOX-360-RRO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Is what i order off the bay. it took 40 mins.

If you're interested I can also offer service as to flashing your dvd drive frmware to allow you to play your home back ups (save u scratching your originals )

H


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

cheers for the replies guys but i cant se myself having the balls to open it up and start messing plus if i knacker it up im screwed then because Microsoft would'nt touch it!!


so it was picked up today by ups hopefully wont take too long to be replaced but looks like im not gonna be playing pro 09 on friday!! gutted lol


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm on my fourth, normally have it back within a week of being picked up so it aint too bad. 2 months since my latest repair and all is well.


*sods law I'll get home after work and it won't work now that I've said this 

**blessing in disguise about not playing pro evo. have you played the demo? if not imagine last years but somehow worse. it really has lost the plot since next gen came about.

*** you will have it back in time for the new COD so if that game is anywhere near as good online as 4 then were in for another treat


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

i know eddy i will really suffer if its not back before COD5!!

i wouldnt mention yours breaking!!! lol my mate took the **** of of me for mine going then i get picture msg last night of his 360 with RROD so he's gotta send his back and the only thing i could think of that is similar between us is that we have both just got tiger woods PGA 09 possibly summat to do with it?? still spooky that in the same week our two perfect console decided to die.

neil


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been to one of the factories in China where they make X360s.

1 every 6 seconds!

Having said that, there is an entire factory floor (a big factory) stacked high with reject X360s. 

They are just not that well made TBH.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Purely to cut costs. Can't completely blame them, they are just trying to profit, but they should really a bit more effort in to it and reduce the failure rate.

My 360 got the RROD 2 months ago, 5 day turn around, was very pleased.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

the failure rate is a design flaw.

Instead of microsoft giving the rights to create the chipset to someone professional like via or nvidia they designed it in house, partly to save money but also to closely guard the xbox hardware (to prevent chipping)... good one microsoft.... lol.


to top it all off the simplest of design changes would prevent 99% of failures. GET RID OF THE BLOODY X-CLAMP. The clamps design means that when it gets hot the only flex it has is to spread out (exspanding under temparture like most metals) this exspantion means that the 4 pins holding the heatsink in place are forced apart... with no where to go the xbox motherboard simply flexes with the additional force applied to it causing the solder joints to break/wear/come loose.

Screw it down and it shouldnt happen again... I'm rrod and (touch wood) havent faltered since i removed the x-clamp.... even had a fan fail and still it goes strong.


OFC the easy option is to buy a new elite these apparently dont have the same flaw.....


H


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

well my beloved Xbox was returned to me today yay!!!

was quite impressed with the service provided mine has taken 8 working days to be returned and my mates was sent on monday and his is due back tomorrow so 5 working days so all in all quite impressive

plus i get 1 month free xbox live for my inconvenience 

neil


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

give them a call mate - happened to me about a month ago. 

tell them you have 3 red lights and they fix for free.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

richjohnhughes said:


> give them a call mate - happened to me about a month ago.
> 
> tell them you have 3 red lights and they fix for free.


Did you read the thread? :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mines just got it today 

Not the best time of year for it to happen will probably take ages with Christmas being next week.

Waiting for my labels from MS need to get it boxed tomorrow and get UPS to collect it 

Hopefully might get it back with the new Jasper chipset


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

IanG said:


> Mines just got it today
> 
> Not the best time of year for it to happen will probably take ages with Christmas being next week.
> 
> ...


Mine only took 5 working days to get it back, but as you said this will likely be longer over the Christmas period.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys where are you sending the boxes to? Is there a UK address? Cheers Brian


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mines going to Frankfurt going by the address on the return label 

I just need to get a sturdy box off the Fujtisu guys when I get to work then get UPS to collect it on Monday 

Having withdrawal symptoms already :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

hudson0804 said:


> OFC the easy option is to buy a new elite these apparently dont have the same flaw.....
> 
> H


Well mines an Elite so hopefully when it comes back it wont happen again but not going to hold my breath on that


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Beeste said:


> Guys where are you sending the boxes to? Is there a UK address? Cheers Brian


I think most European 360's go out to Frankfurt to be repaired. Both mine and my brothers did.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

^^Thanks. Mine's a european box but I don't live in Europe


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Well it was picked up today and is on its way to Frankfurt for a well deserved holiday hopefully not for long though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Do the new ones still have the problem? Mines an early Nov' model


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bailes1992 said:


> Do the new ones still have the problem? Mines an early Nov' model


Hope not, as I'm thinking of getting one after xmas.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

All the newer models are "supposed" to be fine.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

touchwood mines been fine (and it has the newer board in it). just give it plenty of room and try to put it on something wooden and not metal.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

Blockbuster are reported as having the new Jasper chipset Arcades
these are the latest innards & are _supposed_ to be a lot more reliable


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

IanG said:


> Well it was picked up today and is on its way to Frankfurt for a well deserved holiday hopefully not for long though :lol:


Woohoo it's on its way back with any luck might have it by the weekend


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

how can you tell if you have a newer board? 

I only got mine last week!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Have a look at the amp rating on the back if its 12a u have a new one. If its 14a its an old one. Mines new but must have been old stock. Im gutted


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

This has happened to me twice.

They dont send you the same console back,they send a replacement.As soon as UPS pick the old one up they ship you a new one.

Got my replacement within a week.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Picked up an older Xbox off gumtree (20GB plus extra 20GB, 2 controllers and play and go charger, £40) I made sure it was an older HD therefore no need for replacing it.

RROD fix and HD flashed with 8 games for £50. (now doing my own and they work fine too!!)

It had never been on-line and I have had no issues since.

Xbox Live: Dougster800

Happy days!!


----------

